
CppCon 2015 Pikus “Live Lock-Free or Deadlock (Practical Lock-Free Programming)” - dragontamer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVBvHbJsg5Y
======
dragontamer
I watched this talk (as well as "Part 2":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1obZeHnAwz4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1obZeHnAwz4)),
and it was great. One of the best introductions to lock-free programming that
I've found.

Together with "Part 2", this talk mostly covers "Acquire" and "Release"
semantics with regards to C++ Atomics. But the discussion points are
sufficiently general that I'm certain any programmer will find it relevant.

Lock-free Multithreaded Programming is a mysterious art that requires good
knowledge of memory barriers and the like. Its rare to find a video, such as
this one, that so clearly goes over the concepts.

